# Has the US ever had SHTF where food & water werent available for 2 weeks in an area



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

other than possibly Katrina in the past 50 years and where one couldn't leave the area for 2 weeks or more?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Google it.

You'll get your answer that way because I'm not an almanac. 










Yes, I know the answer to this but you need to learn to look things up yourself. Questions like this make me think you are a kid having us do your homework.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You know if you would do a little research on your own, like old news papers and recent historical accounts, you would see that what you want to know happens quite frequently due to freak Snow/Ice Storms, Floods, Tornadoes, Hurricanes and other disaster's. The very same thing happened to thousands of people in my area a few years ago when a freak Ice Storm knocked out power, and prevented utility companies from restoring service to some for more than a Month. Many People, some who I know personally, melted Snow and Ice on their Wood Stoves for Drinking and Cooking Water, and had to live on their stored Food to Survive. This is just one example to get you started, head out to the Library, talk to the old timers, I promise you won't catch a deadly Disease and if you listen with interest and respect, instead of treating them like a walking Petrie dish, you might learn something.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*No Grimm You Are Banned From Responding to My Threads for the 1000th Time*

Thanks for the great answer


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks for the great answer


See this?!

You don't have the power to "ban" anyone. And my answer is valid.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

PeachesBackwards said:


> other than possibly Katrina in the past 50 years and where one couldn't leave the area for 2 weeks or more?


Peaches,
Are you asking because you are concerned it may happen again, or are you asking to research for your blog? If you are concerned it may happen again, all I can say is be prepared and it won't be as much of an issue. If you are researching for your blog, from an academian point of view, you need to find validated sources for your research to lend credibility to your writing (I am making the assumption your blog is to share validated information and not just share "a friend of a friend told me...." kind of information.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Peaches,
> Are you asking because you are concerned it may happen again, or are you asking to research for your blog? If you are concerned it may happen again, all I can say is be prepared and it won't be as much of an issue. If you are researching for your blog, from an academian point of view, you need to find validated sources for your research to lend credibility to your writing (I am making the assumption your blog is to share validated information and not just share "a friend of a friend told me...." kind of information.


I *KNEW* Peaches was having us do his "homework" for him!


----------



## RangerRick (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, there have been several events like Hurricane Sandy in the North East. Blizzard of 77, Floods, Forest Fires 2014 /2015 up here in the PNW ect.
I have 40 years as a Volunteer with Red Cross Disaster Teams, going on 40 years as a Vol. Firefighter/EMT, 18 years Reserve Law Enforcement , 25 years Volunteer with Emergency Management Agency and 39 years 7 months with D.O.D.
It happens all the time.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Way to run a pretty good member off. 

Well done to the sheriff on this one...

Thanks Ranger for the solid answer.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> other than possibly Katrina in the past 50 years and where one couldn't leave the area for 2 weeks or more?


In the 378 years of history of this nation, never.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Off the top of my head, in my area there used to be rural farms that would be cut off from town for weeks at a time after bad winter storms.

This morning I just read this thread on another forum; the OP reports on a storm that had his area cut off from resupply for several weeks a few years ago

http://m14forum.com/broken-arrow/230089-prepping-needed.html


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PeachesBackwards said:


> other than possibly Katrina in the past 50 years and where one couldn't leave the area for 2 weeks or more?


The blizzard of 93' that was a clusterf**k X3!
well, not for me, I'm from Tennessee.

Rode it out in style, ran out of smokes the same day the road opened.
Lived on ravioli, t bone steaks, beer, and fruit cocktail. I think I actually gained weight! Ran out of beer about a week in and had to make do with the crap in
the back of the liquor cabinet. OH and ran out of batteries for the tape deck about ten days in too.refused to strip the flashlights just to hear Rush and the nerds telling me to stay put.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

The US is a large and geographically diverse country. Americans experience the fallout from natural disasters constantly. Hurricanes, tornadoes, wildfires, blizzards, droughts, flooding, earthquakes are everyday occurrences until you find yourself afflicted and see how life changing the situation can be. Try buying a few weeks of food and a generator in Florida right before a large hurricane arrives and you will experience the situation that most of us want to avoid.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

You forgot "Ice Storms"..

I was caught in the 2009 West Ky , Ice Storm, and was without the grid for 21 days, miles and miles of electric poles snapped like toothpicks.

The only grocery store in my county was cleaned out in 2 days, the gas stations were all closed, the roads were closed (except for 4X4).

Some of us old bubba guys got the chainsaws going and cleared roads.
But Nothing out there for us .

I made it just fine...I was prepared.. Food, water, firewood, generator, ..


Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every disaster is different and not all of us can afford to prepared for those events period, Katrina was a major disaster in an area full of really poor people and a flooded city; dry land rescue operations are totally different and simpler, yet it took 4 days for the government to really get involved not 2 weeks or more, FEMA has learn a lot from Katrina and with Andrew in 92 ,another big disaster ,I and within 48 hours, got involved delivering water and food ,National Guards ,Army units ,Red Cross ,local fire rescue ,police and neighbors helping each others ,48 hours. After the area is declared a disaster, FEMA kicks in and all sources of help come in, but never 2 weeks. Thanks God that we live in a country that helps its people, but we must also help ourselves and no matter how poor we are we must think of our priorities first and not the new truck or color TV or IPod.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes.

..........


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

tc556guy said:


> This morning I just read this thread on another forum; the OP reports on a storm that had his area cut off from resupply for several weeks a few years ago


 We had something similar around 10 years ago, more so about 40 miles south of here. Had a major winter storm, but south of here it was ice. Enough that it took down thousands of trees, closed roads for up to a month in some areas. Had some friends that were unable as was the entire area where they lived stranded for the entire time.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

101airborne said:


> We had something similar around 10 years ago, more so about 40 miles south of here. Had a major winter storm, but south of here it was ice. Enough that it took down thousands of trees, closed roads for up to a month in some areas. Had some friends that were unable as was the entire area where they lived stranded for the entire time.


The winter storm on '98 was like that for much of the North Country in NYS. My Guard unit was up there for pretty much the whole month and it really drove home the need for preps that were sufficient for weeks and not just a few days


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

It also really depends on what you mean by no food and water... do you mean that distribution systems were impaired. Then certainly, do you mean that people completely ran out for two weeks, then perhaps not. Up in Alaska many people are cut off for three to six months by a natural disaster called winter.


----------

